# Karnataka ministers caught watching porn in assembly



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2012)

In an embarrassment to the BJP Government in Karnataka, two ministers were caught on camera allegedly watching a porn clipping on a mobile phone in the state Assembly during its proceedings.

*The shocking incident involved minister for cooperation Laxman Savadi, who was watching the  clippings, and minister for women and child development C C Patil with whom he shared it.*

The Ministers' alleged act was captured by video cameras of a regional TV channel, covering the assembly proceedings, and the footage was aired on some channels after the House adjourned for the day.

The legislature secretariat allows private regional channels besides Doordarshan to telecast the proceedings.

The two ministers watched the 'sleaze' clippings while the house was debating  the issue of hoisting of Pakistani flag in Sindgi town of Bijapur district by suspected right wing Sri Rama Sene activists and also the communal tension that gripped Uppinangadi during the recent Hindu Samajotsava celebrations.

Chief Minister D V Sadananda Gowda is currently touring Chikmagalur district while both the ministers were unavailable for their reaction.

Former chief minister and JDS leader H D Kumaraswamy condemned the ministers' act and described it as a "black mark" in the history of the state assembly.

*K'taka ministers caught watching porn in assembly - Hindustan Times*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2012)

seriously, this is a good thing... they need to learn their lessons .. bloody perverts.. in the state assembly.. WTF!


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 7, 2012)

it may be the matter of woman development & co-operation deptt.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2012)

Educational purpose.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2012)

lol..porn in the assembly...we all need our release sometime...


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2012)

Great job..they are planning for woman and child development.

These are our leaders/ministers, WTF!!


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2012)

What's wrong?  So ultimately, watching porn is OK in Hindu (read BJP/RSS) culture. What's Sri Rama Sene activists are thinking now?


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2012)

^^i'm not saying porn is bad but in State Assembly???


----------



## malcolm_cg (Feb 8, 2012)

its time porn industry is made legal


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

finally 3 of them resigned becoz two of them dragged another minister saying the cellfone belonged to him


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2012)

dirty politics...as they say


----------



## buddyram (Feb 8, 2012)

you know....   the worst thing is they are neither ashamed of the act nor they confessed their mistake!!

There are many instances where those moron netas goto sleep or snoar,  but now they have crossed the limit tremendously!!!

They need to be fired


----------



## maddy1205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thats shameful!!

Few months back there was a proposal that MPs will be given iPads to save paper work...now i am wondering what was the real intention behind it!!...big screen..better picture quality!!..lol!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor guy. He don't have any scope to watch it while being at home. So, he had no choice but to watch it in state assembly. I don't think he have done anything to be ashamed of. Its natural instinct, and should be encouraged, but not in the assembly as state assembly is not a collage classroom. But he got caught. Bad for him.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

buddyram said:


> you know....   the worst thing is they are neither ashamed of the act nor they confessed their mistake!!
> 
> There are many instances where those moron netas goto sleep or snoar,  but now they have crossed the limit tremendously!!!
> 
> They need to be fired



+1 I agree


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 8, 2012)

wow ! #porngate tweets are getting flooded .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2012)

Thread closed. -___-

*forzaitalianfootball.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Harry-Redknapp.jpg

Reopened.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 9, 2012)

*main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/tech-fun/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/scienceporn.png

Their only fault was that they got caught? Should have been more careful.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2012)

Sleeping isn't a crime either. But if you are caught sleeping in your workplace or school you will be punished.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

Who who sleep at work don't need to watch p0rn, cause it's the reason behind their lack of sleep at night.


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 9, 2012)

Hang those filthy creatures.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

^ If watching p0rn is the symbol of filthy creature then *all of us* are filthy & all should be hanged, and obviously that *includes you and me*.


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ If watching p0rn is the symbol of filthy creature then *all of us* are filthy & all should be hanged, and obviously that *includes you and me*.



That is assembly and they are
supposed to discuss the
problems of people of the
state,bring plans and schemes
for the betterment of state;and
they get paid to do this and not
for watching porn.
It wouldnt be appropriate if sh*t
in kitchen and cook food in
toilet;that would be disgusting.
Just as disgusting as watching
porn in assembly.
If it was his private bathroom or
home that wouldnt have
mattered.
And that shouldnt matter as its
thier
private matter,
M*st*rb*ting,watching or playing
porn,doing anything else related
to s*x in a natural way in our
rooms or any other
private place of our own is
fine,but doing in public is a
criminal offence;says our IPC.
Accordingly these perverts
should be punished.


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2012)

Well they got fired.


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 9, 2012)

^only from ministergiri. 
They should quit as an MLA and should never enter the assembly.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ If watching p0rn is the symbol of filthy creature then *all of us* are filthy & all should be hanged, and obviously that *includes you and me*.



if anybody sit @ home and watch the p0rn, who bothers....

moreover they are an elected representatives, they have some responsbility. watching the p0rn in an assembly, no excuse for that


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2012)

Demon Lord said:


> That is assembly and they are
> supposed to discuss the
> problems of people of the
> state,bring plans and schemes
> ...



poem or what??


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 9, 2012)

wat do u think?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2012)

poem


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 9, 2012)

Piyush said:


> poem


Great, 
its all in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2012)

Demon Lord said:


> Great,
> its all in the eyes of the beholder.



hey no offense intended
i was actually pointing at your text layout not content


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 9, 2012)

Piyush said:


> hey no offense intended
> i was actually pointing at your text layout not content



not offended  
infact after u posted,'poem or what?' 
i read my post again n i thought i ve become poet too,lol


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Feb 10, 2012)

I bet they will vote Sunny Leone for presidency......................Ha...Ha...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> poem or what??



I think he was on his mobile.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor despo minister can't wait to reach home atleast.-D


----------



## Krow (Feb 10, 2012)

You may continue posting on Facebook or twitter.


----------

